# αρόδο



## nickel (Sep 19, 2008)

Ξέθαψαν στο Ορόγραμμα που πήρα χτες (αρ. 91/2008) ένα ειδησάριο από Καθημερινή του ’95 και γράφουν, κάτω από τον τίτλο «Αρόδο στον Πειραιά χιλιάδες τουρίστες»:

Δημοσιεύτηκε ρεπορτάζ (reportage) σχετικό με την απεργία των ναυτικών με τον πιο πάνω τίτλο.
Αρχικά, ο όρος, όπως χρησιμοποιείται στην αργκό των ναυτικών, είναι «αρόδου». Προέρχεται από τον αγγλικό όρο «roads» που σημαίνει, προκειμένου περί λιμένος, την έξω και πλησίον αυτού θαλάσσια περιοχή πρόσβασης, την «ράδα» του λιμένος (όπως αλλιώς λέγεται).
Η συνήθης έκφραση, προκειμένου περί πλοίων που βρίσκονται στην εν λόγω περιοχή του λιμένος του Πειραιά, είναι στα αγγλικά «on the roads of Piraeus» και ελληνικά «αρόδου στον Πειραιά» ή «στην ράδα του Πειραιά».
Συνεπώς ο όρος αυτός είναι αδόκιμος για επιβάτες οι οποίοι δεν ευρίσκονται στην εν λόγω περιοχή, αλλά ή αναμένουν να επιβιβαστούν ή επιβιβάστηκαν ήδη επί πλοίων εντός του λιμένος, τα οποία περιμένουν να αποπλεύσουν, όπως συνέβη στην περίπτωση της παραπάνω δημοσίευσης.
(Ρεπορτάζ: «Καθημερινή» 1/7/95, Λεξικά: Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη, Ε. Κριαρά).​Αδόκιμος ο όρος για τους τουρίστες που ήταν καθηλωμένοι στον Πειραιά, αλλά με ενόχλησαν δύο ανακρίβειες:

Αρχικά, ο όρος, όπως χρησιμοποιείται στην αργκό των ναυτικών, είναι «αρόδου».
Προέρχεται από τον αγγλικό όρο «roads».

Ας δούμε πρώτα τι λένε το ΛΝΕΓ και ο Κριαράς, που αναφέρει το άρθρο.

Στο ΛΝΕΓ (που δεν έχει καθόλου το «αρόδου»):
*αρόδο* επίρρ. (λαϊκ.) 1. (για πλοία) μακριά από την ακτή, στα ανοιχτά· _το καΐκι στάθηκε αρόδο_. 2. (γενικότ.) σε μακρινή απόσταση: _τράβα αρόδο!_ (φύγε! απομακρύνσου!). [ΕΤΥΜ. < βεν. a roda «στα ανοιχτά (της θάλασσας)»].​
Στον Κριαρά:
*αρόδο* και *αρόδου*, επίρρ. (ναυτ.) στα ανοιχτά συνήθως ενός όρμου ή ενός λιμανιού, μακριά από τη στεριά (συνήθως για καράβι που περιμένει να φορτώσει ή να ξεφορτώσει): _το καράβι στάθηκε αρόδο· το ξερονήσι το περνούσανε αρόδου_. [βεν. a roda]​
Να προσθέσω και το ΛΚΝ:
*αρόδο* [aróδo] επίρρ. : (ναυτ.) όρος που σημαίνει σύντομη παραμονή πλοίου έξω από το λιμάνι ή από το αγκυροβόλιο: _Το πλοίο έμεινε / άραξε αρόδο_, στα ανοιχτά. [βεν. *arodo(;) (πρβ. παλ. ιταλ. arroto ‘επιπλέον’)]​
Στον Δημητράκο, μόνο «αρόδο». Στον Σταματάκο, «αρόδο» και «αρόδου». 

Διαβάζω εδώ:
Ούτε μία, ούτε δύο, ούτε τρεις, αλλά... 43 έφτασαν να είναι οι κατά καιρούς εκδόσεις της Δ.Ν.Ε -από το 1984 ως τις ημέρες μας- και πάντα με τη συγγραφή-επιμέλεια του πολυγραφότατου ναυάρχου ε.α του Λιμενικού Σώματος Δρ. Γ. Ι. Τσουρή. Αρχές Μαΐου έλαβα στο γραφείο μου τα τρία τελευταία τεύχη-εκδόσεις για τις διεθνείς συμβάσεις, τους Κανονισμούς Λιμένων και το αγκυροβόλιο αναμονής πλοίων. Γι’ αυτό το τελευταίο -για τη "ράδα" δηλαδή- ο κ. Τσουρής σημειώνει, μεταξύ άλλων, τα εξής στο εισαγωγικό σημείωμά του:
Το "αγκυροβόλιο αναμονής", ή "αγκυροβόλιο εκτός λιμένος", καλείται στην απλή ναυτική γλώσσα ως "ράδα", από το ιταλικό "Rada" και το γαλλικό "Rade". Συγγενή ρίζα εμφανίζει και το αγγλικό "Roadstead ή Road" σημειούμενο στους ναυτικούς χάρτες ως RD. Στην απλή ναυτική μας γλώσσα, χρησιμοποιείται και η ονομασία του χώρου ως "αρόδου", με τη γενικότερη έννοια "εκτός λιμένος". Είναι χαρακτηριστικοί οι δύο στίχοι από ποίημα του ναυτικού-ποιητή Νικολάου Καββαδία, που εμφανίζει τον Πλοίαρχο πλοίου να ετοιμάζεται για απόπλου και έξοδο από τον λιμένα και να δίνει εντολή στον ναυτόπαιδα να "πάρει μέσα" το "μαδέρι" επικοινωνίας με την αποβάθρα, από την "μπουκαπόρτα", για να πάει το πλοίο στη "ράδα"...
...Την τάβλα
πάρε τζόβενο
να ξαναπάμε αρόδου...​
Όχι «αρόδου». «Να ξαναπάμε αρόδο» γράφει ο Καββαδίας:
Το μετζαρόλι ράγισε και το τεσσαροχάλι.
Την τάβλα πάρε, τζόβενο, να ξαναπάμε *αρόδο*.
Ποιος σκύλας γιος μάς μούτζωσε κι έχουμε τέτοιο χάλι,
που γέροι και μικρά παιδιά μας πήραν στο *κορόιδο*;​
Στον Δρανδάκη:
*α ρόδο*. [Ναυτ.] Όρος της κοινής των ναυτικών μας διαλέκτου, αντιστοιχών προς το _αποσαλεύειν_ της επισήμου γλώσσας, το γαλλ. rester en grande rade, αγγλ. to ride in the offing. Κυρίως σημαίνει τυγχάνει «επ’ αγκύρας μακράν της ξηράς». Μετέπεσεν εν τούτοις η σημασία του και εις το κρατείν ή ανακωχεύειν έξωθεν λιμένος ή αγκυροβολίου, προς βραχείας διάρκειας επικοινωνίαν μετά της ξηράς ή πλοίου εις αυτά ηγκυροβολημένου, καθ’ ην διάρκειαν δεν ποντίζεται άγκυρα· αντιστοιχεί δε εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει το _α ρόδο_ προς τους νόθους και μη επισήμους όρους «προσεγγίζω που υπ’ ατμόν», «υπό τα ιστία».​
Στα αγγλικά το *road* σήμαινε ράδα από τον 14ο αιώνα, πριν αρχίσει να σημαίνει δρόμος 200 χρόνια αργότερα. Ο πληθυντικός (on the roads of) είναι σύγχρονη χρήση. Στις παλιότερες χρήσεις είχαμε *at road* για το αρόδο. Παίρνω δύο παραδείγματα από το OED:
1439 Rolls of Parlt. V. 29/2 Yn defaute of Cables and Ancres for here seid Shippes and Vesseles, where as they be at rode.
1641 Hinde J. Bruen xlii. 131 Such vessels as have laine for a while at quiet rode in the harbor.​
*Και έχω μείνει με την απορία: είναι κανείς βέβαιος για την προέλευση του «αρόδο»;*

....................................................................
Για το φαιδρόν της υπόθεσης:
Βρήκα στίχους του Καββαδία: _Την τάβλα πάρε, τζόβενο, να ξαναπάμε *απόδο._

Και δυστυχώς, η στροφή λείπει από το τραγούδι:


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2008)

Πάντως, η 25ετής θητεία μου στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό λέει "αρόδου" και μόνο "αρόδου". Έτσι το λένε όταν το πολεμικό καράβι είναι αγκυροβολημένο στα ανοιχτά και όχι δεμένο στο μόλο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2008)

Εξαιρετικό. :) Να προσθέσω ότι το Πρωίας λημματογραφεί, όπως κι ο Δρανδάκης, λεξική μονάδα αποτελούμενη από δύο λέξεις:

*α ρόδο* (επίρρ. τροπ.) [λ. ιταλ.] (ναυτ.), επί πλοίων παραμενόντων επί βραχύ έξωθεν λιμένος ή όρμου, χωρίς ν' αγκυροβολήσουν: «μένω α ρόδο» στ' ανοιχτά || (συνεκδ.) «τράβα α ρόδο» φεύγα, απομακρύνσου

Όσον αφορά τη μετάπτωση του _-ο_ σε _-ου_ κάνω την υπόθεση ότι έχει επηρεαστεί κυρίως από την πορτογαλική γλώσσα υπό την επίδραση άλλων ναυτικών επιρρημάτων σε _-ου_ (π.χ. _αλάργου_), της αλλοίωσης του _-ω_ κάποιων επιρρημάτων σε _-ου_ (π.χ. _απάνου_), καθώς και άλλων επιρρημάτων σε _-ου_ (π.χ. _κάπου_) — κι ελπίζω να μη με πάρετε με τις πέτρες γι' αυτό που είπα!


----------

